# Foto Fest 2017 Mk. I



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 1, 2017)

Okay lads, the theme for the first half of 2017 is non flying museum aircraft. Let's get this party started.






Currently inside at Duxford undergoing a multi year facelift IIRC.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2017)

Good one Jeff, and yes, it's in the spare bay in the Air and Space building at the moment.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2017)

Looks familiar.....


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 1, 2017)

One of the more graceful V-Bombers.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 2, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 3, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2017)

Good ones Jeff. Been staring at that Sea Fury, wondering what was different - then I realised it was the prop !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 3, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Good ones Jeff. Been staring at that Sea Fury, wondering what was different - then I realised it was the prop !


All I know is if she carries five blades she has a Centaurus up front. Four blades mean some Pratt and Whitney thingamajig. Has to do with availability and MX.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2017)

Ah ! Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 4, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2017)

Good ones Jeff. Got any of the Halifax in Trenton?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 4, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Good ones Jeff. Got any of the Halifax in Trenton?


Somewhere I do. It is a tough bird to photograph as the room is dark and tight and with her being such a large aircraft.......

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2017)

Like it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks Jeff. I'd like to see that bird some day given that it's the only restored Halifax on the globe.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2017)

great start for the New year jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 5, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2017)

Good shot Jeff.
Andy, there's also the Halifax at Elvington, York which, although partly a reproduction, with Hastings wings and other 'bits', is mainly genuine from the cockpit aft. Very impressive to see, especially when standing beneath the nose.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks Terry. Wasn't aware.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2017)

Here it is, with some rather dodgy (and very wet !) characters, trying to figure out how they could smuggle it out of the hangar.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 6, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 7, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks Michael M.......I knew you would like this one!

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 8, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2017)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 9, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2017)

Some good stuff here Jeff, and looks like a neat museum.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 9, 2017)

Need to make a run through there next time I'm in Ottawa.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 9, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Some good stuff here Jeff, and looks like a neat museum.


Well, if you ever decide to come this way I would be more than happy to be a guide to all things aviation in my neck of the woods. All you need is airfare and spending money as Casa de Jeff is always open for friends.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks Jeff. One of these days I will make it across the 'Pond', if my body allows it !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2017)

Ah, there we go!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2017)

Excellent..!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 11, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2017)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 12, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2017)

Nice. Always liked the look of the 'SLUFF'.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 13, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 14, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 15, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice !


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 16, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2017)

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 17, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 18, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 20, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2017)

.... superb


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2017)

Good ones Jeff. I like the way the Sabre is displayed.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 21, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 22, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 22, 2017)

Not sure how I missed this latest batch but caught up now. Some good, unusual displays.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2017)

Sweet.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 23, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 24, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 24, 2017)

Very nice Jeff; do like the striped Tiger F-104 and the Canuck. Good to see the Halifax too. That looks like an East German MiG-21.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 24, 2017)

nuuumannn said:


> Very nice Jeff; do like the striped Tiger F-104 and the Canuck. Good to see the Halifax too. That looks like an East German MiG-21.


East German is correct.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 25, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 25, 2017)

I remember that dusty Swordfish, A tough one to photograph.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2017)

Excellent, love the Shiden_Kai


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 27, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2017)

I guess that none is for Terry...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2017)

Yep.. no wonder Terry doesn't like it. If I emply a such char like they do there I wouldn't like it too.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2017)

Ah, it's a ............ dirty beer barrel with planks attached, sitting on a golf trolley.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 28, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 29, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2017)

NICE..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 30, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2017)

Good ones Jeff.
The Mosquito used to be on its 'legs' on the deck, and in camouflage some years back, when 'Air and Space' at Duxford was the then new 'Superhangar'. I think I'm right in stating that it's another surviving 'star' of the "633 Squadron" movie.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 30, 2017)

It'll be nice when that Bolly flies again.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 31, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 1, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2017)

Great shots man...!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2017)

Agreed.
Which museum is that Jeff ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 12, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Agreed.
> Which museum is that Jeff ?


If you mean the Camel, she hangs in the National Air Museum in Ottawa.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 12, 2017)

Got home from Guatemala last night about 21:00 hrs local time. This is as close to a war bird as I could find. They are sitting at the end of the runway at Guatemala City Airport. Taken through the window of the aircraft as I taxi-ed in after our flight from Miami.






The registration on the DC-6B is TG-WOP

To see how she looked in 1993 go here 

Aviation Photo #1225776: Douglas DC-6B(F) - Untitled

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice shot Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome back to winter.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 13, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 14, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 15, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 17, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 17, 2017)

Rather it wasn't so glossy but nice all the same.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 17, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Rather it wasn't so glossy but nice all the same.


Next time I go there I will take a gallon of dullcoat, my airbrush and compressor. I wonder how far I will get before someone asks me wtf are you doing?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 17, 2017)

I'll meet you there and watch for the guards Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 18, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> I'll meet you there and watch for the guards Jeff.


I knew would would have my back! Thanks Andy.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 18, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice artwork on that one..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 19, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice ones!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 20, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 20, 2017)

I think I need to hire you to take my completed kit pictures!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 21, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 22, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2017)

Agreed.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 24, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 24, 2017)

Just found this on Kermit Weeks' FB page....lots of progress since I took the picture of the Wirraway that I posted yesterday. My photo is from March 2014.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 25, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2017)

Is that an "Apple Core" Jeff ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 26, 2017)

I think it's a Mk IV Swordfish Terry. Not sure where that one is though. I know of another near where our Hurricane is being restored.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2017)

Bit of work to do....Good shot though...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 26, 2017)

She belongs to Kermit Weeks and is stored in Polk City Florida. Tis a Stringbag of some version.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 26, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks Jeff. The one in storage at the Reynolds museum is in worse shape if you can believe it.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks Andy and Jeff. The cockpit area is very like the Albacore.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 27, 2017)

The protruding oil cooler and V strut to the lower wing were the give aways for me.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 27, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2017)

Former Swiss Vampire ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 27, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Former Swiss Vampire ?


Yep IIRC.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks Jeff. Couldn't read the stencils, but the shape of the nose suggested former Swiss AF.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 28, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 1, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 3, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 4, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2017)

Now that's a special one....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 5, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2017)

Post #224 - Beauty.
Having problems seeing the last one ... cough !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 7, 2017)

Good morning Terry. I am sorry you could not see my photo from two days ago. I don't know if it was because of a computer issue or if you were unable to see the aircraft clearly because of all the smoke. I don't like to deny my friends so I have posted another shot of the same aircraft and I trust you will let me know if you have any trouble seeing it. If you do then I shall keep posting pictures of this aesthetically pleasing premier fighter aircraft until you get the picture. To the rest of the visitors here, please allow me a bit of leeway here so that Terry does not get too far behind.







Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2017)

Aarrrgh !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 7, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Aarrrgh !


I believe you have received the photo clearly based on your response.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 8, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2017)

Good shot from a difficult angle Jeff.
For those wondering, it's a former Swedish registered Firefly target tug, awaiting restoration at Duxford, UK.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2017)

Sweet..!


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 10, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 10, 2017)

Bit of restoration needed there. Just a touch.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 11, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 12, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2017)

Good ones Jeff.
Interesting, but not surprising, that 'restoration hangars' the world over all look very similar, with racks of spares and aircraft parts stacked here and there.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 13, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice !


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2017)

great pics man...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 14, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 15, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 15, 2017)

Dramatic.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2017)

I agree with Andy - very atmospheric too.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 17, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 18, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2017)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2017)

Excellent.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 19, 2017)

Cheers,


Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2017)

I like the prop arc - nice one Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 20, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2017)

Great shot !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your comments, visits and awards. I enjoy sharing these pics with you and have a good calendar of shows to go to this year including a full week at Oshkosh. Rumour is Rod Lewis is bringing his A-20 and Fifi and Doc are probable.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 21, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 22, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2017)

Good ones Jeff - love the Mossie shot !


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2017)

All good, Mossie is awesome..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 24, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 25, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 26, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 27, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice ones.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2017)

that's a great shot.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 28, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 29, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2017)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 31, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 31, 2017)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 369050
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


When/where was this photo taken? Last pictures I saw of this bird was right after it crash landed at Oshkosh 2016


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 31, 2017)

MilitaryAttractions said:


> When/where was this photo taken? Last pictures I saw of this bird was right after it crash landed at Oshkosh 2016



I don't remember that one crashing at Airventure last year, are you sure its not this one you are thinking of.

BREAKING: A-26 Warbird Suffers Gear Collapse, Damage at Oshkosh


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 31, 2017)

MilitaryAttractions said:


> When/where was this photo taken? Last pictures I saw of this bird was right after it crash landed at Oshkosh 2016


This photo was taken in 2013 at Geneseo New York. I believe you may be thinking of the B-26 (A-26) that suffered a nose gear failure on landing.

Jeff


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Apr 1, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> I don't remember that one crashing at Airventure last year, are you sure its not this one you are thinking of.
> 
> BREAKING: A-26 Warbird Suffers Gear Collapse, Damage at Oshkosh


is that not the same plane?


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 1, 2017)

MilitaryAttractions said:


> is that not the same plane?



Nope, the one pictured is a B-25 H model and the one that crashed was a A-26 Invader.


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Apr 1, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Nope, the one pictured is a B-25 H model and the one that crashed was a A-26 Invader.



I was referring to the image in post #283

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 1, 2017)

MilitaryAttractions said:


> I was referring to the image in post #283



Oh ok, yeah that's the one that crashed last year.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 1, 2017)

MilitaryAttractions said:


> I was referring to the image in post #283


My bad. You are correct. This photo was taken in August 2015 at Thunder Over Michigan.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 3, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2017)

Top shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2017)

Good shot Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 8, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2017)

NICE !


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 8, 2017)




----------

